
Show HN: Serverless Framework – Build Applications via AWS Lambda and API Gateway - reubano
https://github.com/serverless/serverless
======
nicolashahn
My current company has an in-house Lambda deployment tool, and after
discovering Serverless a few days ago I was put in charge of testing it out. I
like it a lot, it's easy to use and it only took me about an hour to get one
of my nodejs projects deployed with it.

It does have a flaw that caused my company not to replace our current tool for
it: many python modules require being built on the same OS as the one that
runs each Lambda, Amazon's own Linux flavor. What this means effectively is
that you need to start up an EC2 instance, install all your packages in a
virtualenv, and grab the site-packages folder, and drop it into your Lambda's
directory, then deploy. This is really Amazon's fault, but my point is that
it's not as 'just works' for python as it is for node.

~~~
reubano
yea, python really feels like an afterthought since it expects json strings
[1] and doesn't support python3 [2].

[1] [https://www.datawire.io/3-reasons-aws-lambda-not-ready-
prime...](https://www.datawire.io/3-reasons-aws-lambda-not-ready-prime-time/)
[2] [http://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/current-
supporte...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/current-supported-
versions.html)

